# fibrosis of the lungs



## katies mum (May 8, 2012)

I have a 4 year old male malinois that was in training for IPO.The whole way through his training i have thought that he has a stamina problem.He has had regular visits to the vets to try to find out what is wrong with him but all tests always came back perfect.My vet then suggested that we do an x-ray of his lungs.His lungs have a lot of white in them and the vet says that they are the equivelent of a 12 year old dogs lungs.Poor dog no wonder he was stuggling.The right hand side of his heart is also enlarged due to it having to work too hard to get enough oxygen.Needless to say i retired the dog immediatley.He now just lives an ordinary life on my property with very small amounts of obedience work other wise he gets very bored and destructive.Typical malinois!!!

I wonder if any of you have a similar problem with your dogs and if you know of any natural medication that may help him?I dont expect him to ever work again but my vet has put him on some medication and im very unhappy about pumping him with medication for the rest of his life.Thanks.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I am not at all familiar with this situation, so take what I say with a grain of salt. Is he on raw? I am not saying that will help the situation, but it certainly couldn't hurt. It would enhance his life at least. I would DEFINITELY get that poor dog off all that medication. More than likely, they are doing more harm to him than good. Simply no reason for it. I would take him to a holistic vet. A holistic vet should be able to help you and your dog in a natural way, without all of the chemical medication. Finally, make sure your vet is not a veterinary prostitute. Because at this point, she sounds like one to me. Does she sell Science Diet in her lobby? LOL I'll explain:
Many Vets become cynical because they graduate from Vet school and quickly find out that they will never get rich in this profession. So they try and prove that theory wrong by selling products and services that pet owners don't need. They in effect become what I call a Veterinary prostitute.
Again, take everything I say with a grain of salt. I've never dealt with lung issues before. Good Luck!


----------



## katies mum (May 8, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> I am not at all familiar with this situation, so take what I say with a grain of salt. Is he on raw? I am not saying that will help the situation, but it certainly couldn't hurt. It would enhance his life at least. I would DEFINITELY get that poor dog off all that medication. More than likely, they are doing more harm to him than good. Simply no reason for it. I would take him to a holistic vet. A holistic vet should be able to help you and your dog in a natural way, without all of the chemical medication. Finally, make sure your vet is not a veterinary prostitute. Because at this point, she sounds like one to me. Does she sell Science Diet in her lobby? LOL I'll explain:
> Many Vets become cynical because they graduate from Vet school and quickly find out that they will never get rich in this profession. So they try and prove that theory wrong by selling products and services that pet owners don't need. They in effect become what I call a Veterinary prostitute.
> Again, take everything I say with a grain of salt. I've never dealt with lung issues before. Good Luck!


Thankyou for your reply.

He has been raw prey model fed since 10 weeks of age.My vet is very open to discussions about what i feed all my dogs and with various dogs that either should have been dead years ago due to illness or certainly needing huge amounts of meds and not needing them,he is begining to believe me.Think i would be very lucky to find a holistic vet where i live,its hard just to find a good conventional vet.He is currently on a drug called KARSIVAN (propentofilina) I am told it is similar to salbutamol which humans take for breathing problems but is milder and does not cause tachacardia (sorry dont know how to spell!!!)However it has made know difference to his problems so really cant see the point in continuing with it.I know when i go back to the vets with him he will suggest something different and i would like to be able to go in there and say "no,im going to try such and such"

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.Thankyou.


----------

